
Psilocybin induces enduring positive trait changes in healthy volunteers - anythingnonidin
http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0269881117731279
======
anythingnonidin
> “What is unique about this latest study is that positive changes were found
> in several traits. In contrast to ‘states’, ‘traits’ are relatively stable
> and very resistant to change,” explained Griffiths. “Importantly, the trait
> changes were measured using scientifically validated scales, and positive
> change was corroborated by ratings from friends and colleagues who had
> established relationships with study participants,” he added.

From one of the authors

------
anythingnonidin
New research published online Oct 12.

Including ‘very large’ increases in altruism.

